
Ask HN: Lightweight Full Text Search for Desktop - dundercoder
Which lightweight FTS engines have you used? Preferably BSD&#x2F;*Nix.<p>I’m familiar with Sphinx, Solr, Elastic, and Lucene. The use case is desktop docs&#x2F;text files&#x2F;email. Preferably faster than grepping...
======
ry4n413
[http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/en/index.html](http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/en/index.html)

